# Del Bay



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Does anyone have any news yet?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Heard 29 back in open for land blind and 9 of those handled. Anybody have the numbers?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Drew Clendaniel and Lucky won the Derby! Way to go. Lucky's on a roll.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Heard that Eric L. and Wing got third....anyone know the other placements/JAMS?

Congratulations all.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone have the Amateur call backs?

john


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Open call backs to land blind are: 2, 4, 8, 9, 10, 17, 18, 19, 20, 25, 26, 29, 33, 34, 42, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 61, 65, 67, 68


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Charlie for posting callbacks.


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to land blind - 1, 2, 5, 7, 13, 14, 18, 23, 24, 25, 26, 30, 31, 32, 35, 37, 41, 42, 46, 47, 49, 51, 52, 

8:00 at Mitchell Pond.

Derby results

1st - Lucky - Drew Clendaniel
2nd - Loko - Matt Fleming
3rd - Wing - Eric Montagne
4th - Tucker - Alex Abraham
RJ - Redwing - Bill Hillman
Jams - Slick - Mark Mosher, Ellie - Mark Schmiedeshoff, Shine - Bill Hillman, Rambo - Mark Mosher

Congratulations to all


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks Lois for the Amateur call backs.

john


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Drew's Lucky Times derby dog has five wins in his last seven trials. Other two being a second and a JAM. Pretty impressive.


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

Callbacks to the water blind in the amateur 

1,2,5,7,13,18,24,25,31,32,35,37,46,49,52


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

"Del Bay" is Spanish for "Of The Bay"


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

Qualifying callbacks - 25 dogs

1,2,3,4,5,6,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

Had to leave before the Q blind series was finished, and it was just starting to pour. Anyone with updated info?

Pam


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone have open CB for water marks


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

I just know there are 10 back to last series tomorrow morning don't have numbers


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

way to go Drew and Lucky!!!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Great job Drew watch out Bart Lucky is coming!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Willl someone please post the rest of the results.......AM ? Q ?

john


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

john fallon said:


> Willl someone please post the rest of the results.......AM ? Q ?
> 
> john


The results from the Q were:

1st	22 yellowjackets ramlin wreck Nancy Sills 
2nd	28 Rocky Hook's Cape Breton Marston Jones/Katie Gutermuth 
3rd	9 Piney Glen's Made Ya Look Justin Aimone 
4th	12 Castlebays Maxximum Genes Charlie DeMatteo/Randy Bohn 
RJAM	2 Wight's Goddess of Victory Tracy Wight 
JAM	25 SR Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It MH Martin McGarry


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Katie, on the Qualifying 2ND!

rita


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks Tracy.

john


----------

